# What do I need to prepare for bring home puppy



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

A good pin brush, slicker and comb or 2.

I use:
- Chris Christensen 000 Fine/Coarse Comb
- Chris Christensen 004 Poodle Comb
- Chris Christensen A027F Fusion Pin Brush (or A020F if you are going to keep coat very short) the difference is 27 mm pins or 20 mm pins.
- A good slicker brush - (mine are Millers Forge)

That is pretty much what you will use everyday. There are all sorts of other brushes and combs that are available and do other things.

I am not that thrilled with PetSmart's shampoos...I use Chris Christensen products there as well. I use a Color matched shampoo (black on Black, White on White, etc), Thick and Thicker Protein Rinse and After Bath conditioner.

I will stay out of the food discussion, I like to use regular brands that can be obtained easily rather than very boutique brands, so my girls get Purina Pro Plan or Royal Canin. That will cause a stir here, but, I have show dogs that may be out and about.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I feed Panda (he's a standard) Innova Large Breed Puppy.

You'll want some chew things for puppies. Probably some type of "no mark" spray for accidents in the house. Its not too early to hang a bell by the door if you want to teach your poodle to use a bell when they need to go out. (Panda learned to use it at that age.) Obvious things like food/water bowls, collar, leash, nail clippers or dremel if you'll do the nails yourself.

Maybe some of that bitter stuff you spray on things to keep him from chewing. Doesnt work that well but its something to try. :laugh:

And you'll need a camera because we want to see lots of pics. :smile:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love Les Pouches puppy shampoo. I still do Swizzle's face with it. Make sure you have some old towels and enzyme cleaner. Have an health kit- peroxide, ear cleaner, toothpaste ect. Find a great trainer now and look into puppy classes. Look on the food threads for suggestions. I feed raw but go for a good quality kibble if you are not ready for raw.


----------



## kelsey (Apr 5, 2013)

What is the best enzyme cleaner that you would recommend?


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Read everything you can on the dog star daily website. Find a good puppy/training class for socialization and training. Buy a puppy kong to put her food in or treats when she is in her crate so she learns to like her crate and has things to chew other than you!
Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

A spoo for your first intensive coat care dog? I'll recommend a quality set of clippers with a few good blades, just in case :biggrin:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/115658-what-i-did-pass-time.html
I would add a rubber mat for grooming, a slip lead leash. Your breeder will give you feeding instructions, but don't buy too much kibble. My puppy doesn't care for it and I bought 2'giant bags!


----------

